# Fairborn Ohio Swap Meet



## Foxclassics (Jun 20, 2016)

Another fine swap meet coming up this Saturday 25 June. 





Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## schwinnguyinohio (Jun 20, 2016)

Thanks for reminder


----------



## partsguy (Jun 20, 2016)

This is the big one! With the show AND the swap! I'll be there in the morning for about 2-3 hours or so. I have a canoe trip in the afternoon. If we enter a bike in the show, what time to we need to stay if we want to see the awards? What classes will there be?

Additionally, can I set up a booth for half a day?


----------



## bentwoody66 (Jun 24, 2016)

If anyone going tommorrow has a sat of decent 1936 Rollfast fenders for sale.......bring them. I need a set with flat braces and front ducktail please


----------



## Foxclassics (Jun 26, 2016)

Tried uploading the pictures of Saturdays swap meet in Fairborn but I am having issues with the upload.  Will try again tomorrow. 

Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## bentwoody66 (Jun 27, 2016)

Hey Foxclassics, I sent a p.m.


----------



## Freqman1 (Jun 27, 2016)

Remember, No pics = no event! Seriously though  looking forward to seeing pics. V/r Shawn


----------



## schwinnguyinohio (Jun 27, 2016)

Had a good time bought some stuff


----------



## Foxclassics (Jul 1, 2016)

Here are some pictures of last Saturdays Fairborn Swap Meet.  Enjoy!!


----------



## Foxclassics (Jul 1, 2016)

Here are some more.


----------



## schwinnguyinohio (Jul 2, 2016)

Nice pics thanks


----------



## bentwoody66 (Jul 28, 2016)

Coming this weekend......anyone up for it?


----------



## schwinnguyinohio (Jul 29, 2016)

Yep if weather permits


----------



## partsguy (Jul 29, 2016)

Maybe. I might go see what parts are there.


----------



## schwinnguyinohio (Jul 30, 2016)

was there around 10 no one set up at that time


----------



## Foxclassics (Jul 31, 2016)

schwinnguyinohio said:


> was there around 10 no one set up at that time



I had to hit an auction and picked these up 







Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## schwinnguyinohio (Aug 24, 2016)

Next one this Saturday


----------



## Oldnut (Aug 25, 2016)

I'll be there


----------



## Foxclassics (Aug 25, 2016)

I will be there for a little while 

Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## schwinnguyinohio (Aug 25, 2016)

When is the best time to show up , last month no one was there yet when I got there  don't know if it got going later or not


----------



## Flat Tire (Aug 25, 2016)

Gonna try and make it..., got some stuff I'd like to sell ....be there around 10......


----------



## Terry66 (Aug 26, 2016)

I plan on stopping by around 930 to see what I can find. I need to clear out some stuff but don't really have the time this weekend


----------



## Foxclassics (Aug 26, 2016)

I think there was only a couple to show.  I showed late.  As far as I know there should be about 6+ showing so far. 

Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## Foxclassics (Aug 27, 2016)

Didn't get too many pictures for today swap meet. Too much buying and selling. By the time I had a chance to take pictures most everybody was packed up and ready to leave.











Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## schwinnguyinohio (Aug 27, 2016)

About 5-6 when I was there , sold a few things maybe fall weather will bring more people out in the next couple ones they have .


----------



## jimsbeercans (Aug 27, 2016)

Nice meeting you guys..Bought a few things that I didn't really need!    But, When I do nobody has them.

Finally made a trip this year. My weekends I have been stuck at work.
Will shoot for next month. Hopefully it won't be like a oven outside....


----------



## Flat Tire (Aug 27, 2016)

Not many folks but still a good time talking with friends! Sold a few items and left a Schwinn 10 speed in the bike rack out front. The shop was closed so maybe someone will take it after dark, not sure if the axle nuts were tight enough to ride or not....haha!


----------



## jimsbeercans (Aug 27, 2016)

That was your blue Varsity?..Did have room for it but should of tried..
the paint was pretty decent.


----------



## schwinnguyinohio (Aug 27, 2016)

Yea if they had a scrap  area I would have left some stuff too but instead I listened to it rattle all the way home lol


----------



## Terry66 (Aug 27, 2016)

Did you leave it on purpose Don? If not, I can run over and get it for you


----------



## Foxclassics (Aug 27, 2016)

He left it on purpose 

Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## Flat Tire (Aug 27, 2016)

Yup I left it, got tired of hauling it around, told some folks at the swap to take it for free, no takers!


----------

